# BMX KAUFBERATUNG *gg*



## mtb-racer (12. April 2003)

Hi! 

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, komme ich aus der MTB Fraktion des hierigen Forums und habe vor eingier Zeit mal Dirt und Street mit meinem Dirtbike gefahren! 

Nun habe ich mir irgendwie BMX in den Kopf gesetzt!

Meine Frage: 

Was für ein BMX?`Einsatzgebiet: Dirt, Street und alles ein bisschen! 

Gibt es da was von Specialized und wenn ja, was kostet es? 

Was gibt es vergleichbares? 

Worauf muss ich achten? 

Möchte mich halt schonmal ein bisschen informieren, da der Kauf evtl. dann in ein paar Monaten ansteht! 

Oder denkt ihr, ich soll vielleicht doch lieber zu nem neuen Dirtbike greifen? 

Ich dachte halt nen BMX, da ich einfach mal so Wochenendtouren mit meinem Bus in verschiedene "Bezirke" machen will und ein BMX im VW Bus einfach mitzunehmen ist und man fast alles in der Stadt machen kann! 

Außerdem stimmt der STYLE beim BMX! 

cu Billy


----------



## a$i (13. April 2003)

> Außerdem stimmt der STYLE beim BMX!



kommt wohl auf den rider an ...


ansonsten nimm direkt anständige parts und stell dir das teil selber zusammen, die fertigen dinger sind irgendwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (13. April 2003)

Ok! 

Das mit dem Style stimmt natürlich! 

Aber ich habe ja noch gar keine Ahnung, was für Teile gut sind und was für welche Teuer aber schlecht! ;-) 

Was kostet so ein durchschnittliches BMX dann, wenn ich es fertig aufgebaut habe? 

Ich mache alles selber, beim Aufbau, d. h. ich habe keine Werkstattkosten oder Arbeitszeit, sondern nur reine Materialkosten! 

Was haltet ihr so von den Specialized Rahmen? 

Danke! 

cu


----------



## evil_rider (13. April 2003)

durchschnitts BMX ca. 1400-1800


----------



## mtb-racer (13. April 2003)

Ok, evil, dann besorg ich mir halt doch wieder ein dirtbike! 

 

Ne, schmarrn, ist so ein BMX für 400  oder so nix?

Ich möchte damit nur ein bisschen meinen Spass haben, so ein bisschen rumhüpfen und ein paar tricks ziehen, halt so als Zeitvertreib oder für schöne Sonntage, wenn man mal wieder nix zu tun hat!


----------



## NRH (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *Ok, evil, dann besorg ich mir halt doch wieder ein dirtbike!
> 
> 
> ...



Für sowas gibt's scho' n' paar anständige.
Ruf doch mal bei G&S an, die beraten Dich da. 
DU solltest halt drauf auchten dass der Rahmen aus rMo stahl is', und die Kurbeln 3Teilig sind. Des sind die beiden wichtigsten... ach, und Hinten solltest 14mm Achse habe (wenn du auch grinden willst)


----------



## mtb-racer (13. April 2003)

Also so wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, sollte das Rad am besten aus CrMo Stahl sein, ne 3 Teilige Kurbel haben und 14 mm Achsen, dann passt das für´s erste schonmal, oder wie? 

Ich hätte halt gern nen Specialized   weil ich da ein bisschen günstiger rankomme! 

Was denkt ihr, dass von Speci was ist? 

Auf was muss ich sonst noch achten? 

Danke! 

cu


----------



## a$i (13. April 2003)

naja, ist schon sehr einfach ausgedrückt!


du musst halt wissen wofür du das teil brauchst: willst du nur ein bisschen tricks üben (dirt oder auch street) oder willst du hart fahren.

wenn 2tes dann solltest du dir schon über ein bmx in der preiskategorie von evil nachdenken (vielleicht etwas weniger, aber ungefähr kommts schon hin!)

falls du nicht so extremes material brauchst dann kannst du schon mit 600-700 für ein neues, anständiges bmx (vielleicht einige auslaufteile!) rechnen!

vielleicht holst du erstmal eine guten frame und gabel, dazu kurbeln (3-teilig) und eine hr bremse.
die anderen parts kannst du günstig kaufen und falls dir das nicht reicht holst du nach und nach bessere parts.

einen rotor und vr brauchst du zb für dirt und street nicht!


----------



## mtb-racer (13. April 2003)

hmmm... naja, ich möchte es eh erstmal schön easy probieren und dashalb möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 300 - 400  ausgeben! 

Dirt net wirklich extrem und street auch net so extrem, halt ein bisschen in der Stadt oder so fahren! Ich werde bestimmt die ersten zwei jahre net der extrembmxer der alles kaputt macht und Ich habe noch net mal das CC material an meinem Dualbike kaputt bekommen! (wiege ja nur 60 kg!)


----------



## kater (13. April 2003)

Das Specialized Vegas ist ziemlich gut. CrMo Rahmen, stabile Kurbeln (3pc), usw... Ist wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## mtb-racer (14. April 2003)

Was kostet das denn liste? Habe keine Preisliste für BMX da! 

Wäre cool, wenn das einer wüsste! 

cu Billy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (14. April 2003)

das vegas gibts in x varianten von ~250 - 500 (die ich gesehen habe, es gibt sicherlich noch weitere!!)

eins der günstigen heisst vegas dirtboy und eins der teuren heisst vegas trxpert...


----------



## SpiDeY (14. April 2003)

Also ich würde bei bmx rädern immer auf altbekannte marken setzen und dann auch nur welche die sich nur auf bmx räder spezialisiert haben .

Ansonsten kommt echt nur müll raus wenn man versucht verschiedene stile zu mischen , ich weiss wovon ich rede .

Was aber wirklich extrem wichtig ist das du drauf achtest eine dreiteilige kurbel zu nehmen ...

Mein rad für gute räder sind wtp  ,dragonfly , hofmann bikes , volume , standard , s&m , khe , haro 

das sind nur einige wirklich gute firmen .

Lass lieber die finger von spezialised und anderen wirklich top mountainbike ausstattern für den bmx bereich taugt das nix .

Greetz Spidey 

Habe ein Bmx zu verkaufen bei interesse melden , natürlich mit dreiteiliger kurbel   und vielen anderen sachen .. hehe


----------



## kater (15. April 2003)

Glaub mir, Specialized ist eine der wenigen MTB Brands, die wirklich gute BMX Produkte herstellen.
Und von KHE und Haro würde ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## a$i (15. April 2003)

von khe auf jeden fall...die frames sehen fast alle schaysse aus und diatech ist der grösste schrott...


----------



## evil_rider (17. April 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52552


----------



## mtb-racer (18. April 2003)

Also irgendwie spiele ich seit zwei Tagen mit dem Gedanken, mir doch wieder nen Dualbike zu holen, statt nen BMX! 

Ich glaube langsam, das wäre für mich fast besser, da es meinen Einsatzbereich besser abdeckt und die wollen bei mir um die Ecke ne Dual und DH strecke bauen, da wäre es wahrscheinlich angebrachter! 

Danke aber trotzdem mal für eure Hilfe! 

Vielleicht wird es ja trotzdem was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRock (20. April 2003)

sportimpor.de

die haben feltbmx 
sind eigentlich ok


----------

